

New Book: Clojure Algorithms and Data Structures Cookbook - erikcw
http://www.clojure.tn/posts/20-08-2015-clojure-data-algos-book.html

======
escherize
I've always been a huge fan of Algorithms, (I was a TA in college for the
course). All of the algorithms in our course were imperative. I'm interested
to see how Clojure approaches those in a way that's idiomatic to Clojure.

------
hoprocker
This looks cool. I started going through _Algorithms in C_[0] a while back and
implementing things in Clojure to gain some experience. This book looks like
it does something similar, but does it idiomatically from the get-go.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Computer-Science-Robert-
Sed...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Computer-Science-Robert-
Sedgewick/dp/0201514257/)

------
nowprovision
This looks interesting, I'm hoping it's not completely introductory like
'Living Clojure' (takeaway: don't trust amazon reviews). Is there any early
draft discount? Like Manning's MEAP?

------
jwhitlark
I picked it up, and am quite excited so far. The algorithms are much more
varied and interesting than normal fare for an A&D book.

------
kimi
The book I want to read today is "Data Science with Clojure" updated to use
Ashley Madison data-sets.

~~~
collyw
Its a MySQL dump. Surely SQL would be the first choice for analysis on them.

~~~
kimi
I stand corrected. It will be an update to Joe Celko's "SQL for smarties":
"SQL for voyeurs"

------
iLemming
nice!

